
Why it's so hard to get unemployment benefits [video] - ZeljkoS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ualUPur6iks
======
dig1
Tech is usually a safe haven (of blaming) when someone needs to hide the
malfunctioning system.

I saw several cases where public agencies deployed tech not to make things
easier for the end-user (set aside the talk they are trying to sell you), but
to offload surge of requests - something like the first line of defense.

------
bsaul
Blaming website crashes and design flaws on intentional political decisions...
really ?

I'm not saying it isn't the case, but as a software developer that would
definitely not be the first explanation that would come to my mind
(unfortunately for our industry)...

~~~
loopz
Tech solutions are dictated by historical demands, governance and policies.
These latter preconditions preclude simplicity, efficiency and robustness.
Having talked with developers that now have to route around "classic systems"
for handling new "pandemic" requirements; if they decided, they'd just
implement UBI. Unfortunately, politicians don't talk to developers and there's
just too many intermediaries. So instead, we end up with workarounds piled
upon workarounds, for handling all of policy and exceptions.

------
samsquire
TLDR; the systems cannot support the load and they're buggy

Why isn't this a federal system? It is in the UK

~~~
sokoloff
The United States was founded on a premise that federal powers were limited
via enumeration and those not enumerated are reserved for the states or the
people.

As a result, a great many things that other countries do centrally are done in
a distributed fashion in the US.

[0] -
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/tenth_amendment](https://www.law.cornell.edu/constitution/tenth_amendment)

